# P.s.y.c.o. Flags!!!



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

<center>Hey PSYCOs!!! The wife came up with this flag idea and thought it was pretty cool... CATMAN32 saw them and thinks its good stuff... of course it would be better if he emails me that LOGO for PSYCOs and it would have it on the other side... but if you want one contact CATMAN32 and he will tell you prices and so forth... you may choose to have it in different colors but you might wanna ask what our official colors are... but the size is 28" by 14" inches...HARD WORK WAS PUT IN TO THIS BY THE WIFE... anyways... let me know guys what you think and if you want one... CONTACT CATMAN32 for that... FISH ON!!! </center>
<center><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20Yellow%20side.jpg"><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20green%20side.jpg"></center><center><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20NEO.jpg"></center><center>MY DOG NEO AS A PSYCO!!!</center>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Sorry for sounding Crabby...*



rndhededflip said:


> <center>Hey PSYCOs!!! The wife came up with this flag idea and thought it was pretty cool... CATMAN32 saw them and thinks its good stuff... of course it would be better if he emails me that LOGO for PSYCOs and it would have it on the other side... but if you want one contact CATMAN32 and he will tell you prices and so forth... you may choose to have it in different colors but you might wanna ask what our official colors are... but the size is 28" by 14" inches...HARD WORK WAS PUT IN TO THIS BY THE WIFE... anyways... let me know guys what you think and if you want one... CONTACT CATMAN32 for that... FISH ON!!! </center>
> <center><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20Yellow%20side.jpg"><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20green%20side.jpg"></center><center><img src="http://members.cox.net/driven_gemini/Psyco%20NEO.jpg"></center><center>MY DOG NEO AS A PSYCO!!!</center>


But is this PierandSurf Va board or the PSYCHO board????:--|


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You asked little doggie.*

Let there be no mistake. This is the *Pier and Surf Va board*, the original club. Not some damn *Splinter Cell* board.  J/K* NOT*.....Hat


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wondering. Why are you PSYCHOs pin rigging at OV pier in early May? 

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

*Hey lookie there.....almost the same*










But they do look nice ...good job


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

I am curiuos .Is it a moderators job to promote this board and the people that use it so much. Or is it a moderators job to be in my opinion rude and arragant. I dont know you but i can say that all of us including P.S.Y.C.O.s use this board. No one ever said it was a board for P.S.Y.C.O.s . But i can say we use it a lot. We give some good advise and promote it as much as anyone does. we have made banners and signs and have fished with the same banners saying thanks to pier and surf in 3 states. I feel that if Sand flea had a problem with a person on this board that his wife made him a flag and he was proud of and wanted to show it off. Then he would and would have every right to let us know it was wrong. but this is a case were jerold was proud of what his wife did and im sorry Hat you have no right to stick your nose in. If you still have issues with someone in our club be a man and take it up with him. But do not come out online and try and make fun of one of the best group of guys that i have ever been around in my young 33 years. These people are FHBs and if you dont like it PM them or stay out. Splinter cell or not. This all started here on [email protected] .


> Let there be no mistake. This is the Pier and Surf Va board, the original club. Not some damn Splinter Cell board. J/K NOT.....Hat


 Jerold tell your wife it is awesome and that i appologize for saying anything about putting it on this board. I as well as others are excited. Dont let one post like his bother you. Thanks for her and your time.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Guys, I'm not too worried about these posts. But at the end of the day, this is a board for REPORTS. A post about a fishing club here or there is great and always welcome, but how about actually posting your fishing reports?

I mean seriously...the summer season is winding up and I know people are fishing Kiptopeake, Ocean View, Willoughby, Lynnhaven, Sandbridge, Back Bay, Buckroe...well, you get the point.

Look, all posts are welcome here. But let's get some reports going, okay? Maybe it's time to set a category for fishing clubs and give them each their own boards? You PSYCO's interested? The only payment I'll extract is a promise that you'll post a report every time you even consider looking at your rods...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Eric,*

I have no problems with you or your club. In fact I responded to a question asked by a P&S member. As a mod I get alot of buzz about what people feel and think from the other boards also, not just the Va board.

Alot of people have asked the same basic question cdog did. Is this a P&S or a P.S.Y.C.O. forum? Sometimes it helps to read between the lines in a post. The answer is clear. This forum belongs to P&S and it's members, simple as that.

You as catman32 are a member of P&S as are your other members and are welcome here. P.S.Y.C.O. is a entity all it's own and not a association of P&S or it's membership and thats the buzz coming from many.

I'm sorry if this post offended you or your club as it was not ment to. IMO, P.S.Y.C.O. has grown to the point that they need their own space to conduct the business of P.S.Y.C.O.....Hat


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hat80 said:


> I'm sorry if this post offended you or your club as it was not ment to. IMO, P.S.Y.C.O. has grown to the point that they need their own space to conduct the business of P.S.Y.C.O.....Hat


Settle down, Beavis.

That's why I mentioned giving you guys a board, maybe under a new "Club" heading. And it would be open to all--Kayak clubs, etc.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*hmmm....*

hmmm... i really dont understand what all this hatred towards the P.S.Y.C.O.s is??? i mean... *a man finds a group of people that love to do the same thing as him.... so of course the man joins the group in hopes of acceptance, friendship and happiness while doing what he enjoys the most... FISHING...* not once have i been around a bunch of guys that are so accepting and so friendly that even my wife saw this and got involved BY MAKING THE FLAGS FOR ME AND THE GROUP... she sees that i am happy so she SUPPORTS me... so what is wrong with the PSYCO and the way we represent ourselves??? you tell me... you see us on the pier we say hi and be more than happy to give a hand anytime... the first time i fished the OVP I saw CATMAN32... never met the guy... but extremely friendly... we had small talk which eventually lead to I NEEDED some FISHING LINE for my REEL... he looked at me went to his bag pulled out a brand new spool of line and said " I WILL GIVE YOU THIS IF YOU COME TO A MEETING.." of course i said i will... and i did.. and so did my daughter and my wife... next one is my DOG NEO... anyways.. come on... what average JOE would do that??? jsut give up a spool of atleast 25 to 30 dollar line... ??? dont know bout you but i have been a PSYCO for only a short amount of time... but i tell you what... I HAVE ENJOYED MY SELF EVER SINCE... and enjoyed the people that i have met... THANKS FEARLESS LEADER for the invite to your meeting... anyways... lets get back to what this THREAD is about... HOW DO YOU LIKE THE FLAG PSYCOS???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds good to me,*

I'm done. .....Hat


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Im sure we would.*

We would love that sand flea. But i still ask is it fair for a moderator to act as he did in this case. We do report almost all the time when we fish. There are some guys that just dont get to be around here enough to be able to get them some news. It was just easy for it to be put online it was my fault not all . I told him it was a good idea so i am sorry for that. I was excited . We would love the opportunity to have a board for our Club. We just love to fish and i like my friends as well.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i am not sure about evreyone but I post all my reports and they are accurate right up to where, how, when and with what I caught anyfish on. Hell I am proud of going and sharing, heck to me that is some of the best part of fishing....retelling the story. 

I am one of the original PSYCO's and yes we use the P&S web site alot but all our business is conducted at our meetings. All we do other than post reports and anwser fishing questions is pnce a month we announce our meeting dates and times. Oh and once and a while someone will make a post like this one. As for our monthly meetings/cookouts/fishing get togethers all are welcome no fees all free all welcome. Heck we are a subset of P&S. Anyone and we mean anyone reading these threads are welcome to come by. Heck we want ALL P&S registerd users and Supporters to come out and join us. 

Ken


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

you guys sound like a bunch of PMS'ing women...untangle your panties everyone..haha sheesh


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*Flag!!*



AndyUSCG said:


> you guys sound like a bunch of PMS'ing women...untangle your panties everyone..haha sheesh


but what did you think about the flag andy??? that was the whole point of this THREAD!!!... hehehe...


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

rndhededflip said:


> but what did you think about the flag andy??? that was the whole point of this THREAD!!!... hehehe...


looked good..


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*so...*

aiight folks remember this thread is not about the PSYCOs Group but the PSYCOs FLAG!!! MY WIFE WORKED HER BUTT OFF on this FLAG>.. so that is whats important here... my wife read some ofyou guys post and thought very negative of you all... HOW UNGRATEFUL MEN ARE!!! here it is .. A WOMAN SUPPORTING FISHING... how many times in a day can you find that... ??? A WOMAN THAT SUPPORTS A MANS HOBBY that has to do with something that is outside of the house... WOOOOWWW!!! can't get any better... and here you all are... instead of making positive comments on the flags you make comments of negativity towards the GROUP!!! WTH??? anyways... THE FLAGS PEOPLE THE FLAGS!!>..

from,
a man whos wife is pissed cause of what someone else said 

gerald...


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*damn shame, sounds like a bunch of whinning crybabies.*

dudes... let it go.

pier and surf vs psycos. who cares what "group" you belong to. this is a forum dedicated to fishing, written by fisherman, for fisherman. it doesn't matter what group one belongs to. 

i am not a psyco, i don't belong to the "p&s" community... but i AM a fisherman. 

from my understanding, someone was proud enough to take the time and effort to create something, that they had put in some hardwork, and thought into, and yet someone else down plays it. come on... i've always lived by the golden rule... (no need to type it out... i'm sure it was taught to you at one time or another). 

here's a quick solution, how about this.... everyone (psyco, p&s, splinter cell, or otherwise) shut your friggin' cake holes, go out there and get your line wet, and haul in some fish, and enjoy your passion.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Juan_EZ said:


> dudes... let it go.
> 
> pier and surf vs psycos. who cares what "group" you belong to. this is a forum dedicated to fishing, written by fisherman, for fisherman. it doesn't matter what group one belongs to.
> 
> ...


speaking of cake holes gereald has one manly dog    haha just messign with ya


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

rndhededflip said:


> ... HOW UNGRATEFUL MEN ARE!!! here it is .. A WOMAN SUPPORTING FISHING... how many times in a day can you find that... ??? A WOMAN THAT SUPPORTS A MANS HOBBY that has to do with something that is outside of the house... WOOOOWWW!!!
> 
> gerald...



Lookin to upgrade...she got a sister?


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*sister???*

she does have a sister AL... but her taste is not with us... she angles more of another type... what you think of my wifes work AL???


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Pin Rigging*

To those who wondered about it. All i can say is 13 fish over 40 inches and one off the pier at 48 1/2 inches. Each angler has his ways of doing things. So you ask why. Its because it has caught fish,be it blues ,striper or whatever. It may not be someone elses way but it has been working. Blues have been the 1 bait in the last few weeks. Pin rigging has kept us in bait and caught a few stripers. Hope that helps.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

catman32 said:


> ...Pin rigging has kept us in bait and caught a few stripers. Hope that helps.


whats pin rigging???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

rndhededflip said:


> she does have a sister AL... but her taste is not with us... she angles more of another type... what you think of my wifes work AL???



like tha flag...now that dog is way too small to throw on the grill


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Green cart explains it. Hope this helps

The new method is just casting the heavy sinker a long way from the surf, but it will work better from the pier as I will discuss later. Then you attach the slideaway and bait to the line and hopefully it slide all the way down to the hook. If you then catch a fish, you just reel it in. The slideway will not come off the running line.

The pin rigging is an older method. A heavy rod, called the anchor rod, is used too to cast a heavy sinker. Then a second rod is used to attach the rig and clothespin to the anchor rod. (I have never done pin rigging - I may not be very clear, but I understand the principle). When a big fish bites, the clothespin will open, and you reel the fish in on the second rod. The first rod just sits there for reuse. Thus a slideaway cannot be used here. However, I double-checked the slideaway link which said that it could be used for pin rigging, but the illustrations are not quite convincing, but see my question below the question of using pin rigging.

Using common sense, pier fishing makes more sense than surf fishing because the pier is higher to enable the rigged bait to go down faster.

Now my question here is why is the old fashioned pin rigging still being used requiring the use of two rods whereas you only need one rod if you use a slideway?. Am I missing something here?

Hawaii is using this new method which is world famous. It uses pig-tail swivel. The interesting link is provided below for your reading.

http://www.angelfire.com/sports/hunt...hingstyle.html


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Great looking Flags*

Them Flags look great Great if ya want a lil more help im sure Mrs. Fishbones will love to help,,,, as im sure ya have seen the one we made but did it only with a hand sewer and i know how hard tem things are to make as i helped,,, Glad to have You, Gerald and the kids aboard as P.S.Y.C.O.'s.


Now to the other Issues,,,,, This P&S vs the P.S.Y.C.O.'s mess WTF Regardless of what some people think Ya know it has been a full year and yes us as a group have come along way ,,, but inturn as members we will and have promoted the P.S.Y.C.O.'s and Pier and surf as this wouldnt be possable if it wasnt fer Matt (THANKS MATT FOR KEEPIN THIS BOARD ALIVE) Not as a Club but as a group of men, women, kids and yes even Dogs  we dont charge all we ask is ya feed Bill ,,, we do Door Prizes cook out talk fish and go fish ,,, now what im startin to see here is how many of you promote the clubs your with. Yes this is Pier and surf and yes we do post reports and yes even pictures and if you look close enough or actully looked into the P.S.Y.C.O.'s we are a Family that just love to fish,,, you dont see us here jumping anyone or stiring up trouble well except for Andy  We are usely the first ones to offer help or even answer a question and half the time we PM them and tell them were we are going to be and instead of tellin them we show them. so why drink a big ole glass of hateraid ,,,, 

Way i see it IF YA DONT HAVE ANYTHING ELSE BETTER TO DO GO FISH 

oh and CDog when was the last time you posted a report get out and fish  


And hey Gerald is that a real dog or a stuff animal


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> This P&S vs the P.S.Y.C.O.'s mess WTF Regardless of what some people think Ya know it has been a full year and yes us as a group have come along way ,,,


I've been reading or posting on P&S for almost six years now, visiting the site almost daily, usually 2-3times a day, and I must say that in this last year and namely last three months it has turned very PYSCOish around here. I have no problem whatsoever with PSYCOs and I mean that, I think it is an awesome idea and it sounds like you guys have a lot of fun. This is however P&S, most of the members here probably belong to some other organization/websites, but unlike the PYSCOs, I can't tell you every single thing that is going on between people who use say Tidalfish for example simply by reading P&S. Perhaps a seperate board would be a good way to go, or better yet just use P&S the way it has been for 6 or 7 years, post the PYSCO meeting dates and do just that, have _*PYSCO meetings *_at a different time and at a different venue.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> I've been reading or posting on P&S for almost six years now, visiting the site almost daily, usually 2-3times a day, and I must say that in this last year and namely last three months it has turned very PYSCOish around here. I have no problem whatsoever with PSYCOs and I mean that, I think it is an awesome idea and it sounds like you guys have a lot of fun. This is however P&S, most of the members here probably belong to some other organization/websites, but unlike the PYSCOs, I can't tell you every single thing that is going on between people who use say Tidalfish for example simply by reading P&S. Perhaps a seperate board would be a good way to go, or better yet just use P&S the way it has been for 6 or 7 years, post the PYSCO meeting dates and do just that, have _*PYSCO meetings *_at a different time and at a different venue.



I agree it is about time that maybe we get a club board on here and only post there with our reports and soforth,,, but what will that acoumplish,,,seems like maybe the 50 + PSYCOs are keeping the reports and fishing talk alive here but if ya think its gettin a lil PYSCOish as you say maybe its because we are doing what we are supose to do here POST REPORTS OR TALK FISHING,, we dont start nothing but add insight to fishermen and women and offer alot to each other,,, so what im starting to see is maybe bit of the GREEN EYED MONSTA nippin some in the ole ( Y ) ,,,, and i have the cure for that,,,,,,, GO FISH and come to a meet and see for ya self or come with us when we head south ,,, There are many good people and everyone of them i will take my shirt off my back for but as fer the whiners stay home,,,


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Its because it has caught fish,be it blues ,striper or whatever. It may not be someone elses way but it has been working. Blues have been the 1 bait in the last few weeks. Pin rigging has kept us in bait and caught a few stripers. Hope that helps.


All I'm asking is if you need to pin rig to catch blues or stripers???

I guess I just don't see a need to pin rig for those fish.

I know you are catching some nice stripers that way. So I'm not knocking ya. 

But don't you think it's a little overkill?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

NJ it sounds like he is live baiting the fish which works much better for stripers(I use lures). The real question is are the dead bait on the bottom guys catching anything?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rndhededflip nice flag the wife did a good job.
But please don't shout so loud it hurts my eyes(if you don't understand shouting look up Netiquette.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Pinn riggin is a way to keep the bait close to the surface and away from the bottom dewalling crabs and skates,, and is used for live baitin it is a lil early but if it is catchin the fish why not do it eh


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yes*

We are catching the striped ones on the bottom. Most of our bait has been produced up top. I myself have not pin rigged. Some have and have been pretty successful with the blues. yes it does get in the way a little but i am not going to tell someone not to do it. But i can say if asked not to im sure they would be more than happy not to do it.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Nice Flag but i dont like small dogs*

D    
Not as nice as that fish u were holding tho 


I dont thinks the Fleas post was read into tho about the REPORTS(lol) i ask about them reports a while ago in a thread that i started and was locked I thought i was gonna get stoned (with rocks) not that i care. 

Will noone take Sandflea up on his offer? wtf?

a free boardfor pyschos (spelling)? Why wouldnt you want that? all you have to do is report..... make a "Report" even if the ol lady tells ya 
" You smell like fish" lol... thats not so hard

i think i read about a lotta stripes over 40 being caught on this thread somewhere but i aint see no reports about it ......hmmmmmm ,,,,......? well maybe a couple or 1 




sand flea said:


> .
> 
> Look, all posts are welcome here. But let's get some reports going, okay? Maybe it's time to set a category for fishing clubs and give them each their own boards? You PSYCO's interested? The only payment I'll extract is a promise that you'll post a report every time you even consider looking at your rods...


Its only a promise! lol 

And thanks to the psycos that do post the detailed reports 

Is everybody just PSYCO or what:--| 

And Digger The feud likes to shout sometimes! 

j/k lol take it "light"


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger said:


> NJ it sounds like he is live baiting the fish which works much better for stripers(I use lures). The real question is are the dead bait on the bottom guys catching anything?


Do you need to pin rig to liveline fish?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Digger, I think that was my point all along. 

Thanks.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the crabs are thick...bottom baiting is almost impossible...and... I LIKE THE FLAG...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> oh and CDog when was the last time you posted a report get out and fish


Fishbone, posted a report the last two times I went fishing. Granted they were on the supporters forum but they are there.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Fishbone, posted a report the last two times I went fishing. Granted they were on the supporters forum but they are there.



I Know ive seen them just givin ya a hard time,, hince the lil face


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

(THANKS MATT FOR KEEPIN THIS BOARD ALIVE) Not as a Club but as a group of men, women, kids and yes even Dogs  we don't charge all we ask is ya feed Bill ,,, we do Door Prizes cook out talk fish and go fish ,,, now what I'm starting to see here is how many of you promote the clubs your with. Yes this is Pier and surf and yes we do post reports and yes even pictures and if you look close enough or actually looked into the P.S.Y.C.O.'s we are a Family that just love to fish,,, you don't see us here jumping anyone or stiring up trouble well except for Andy  We are usually the first ones to offer help or even answer a question and half the time we PM them and tell them were we are going to be and instead of telling them we show them. so why drink a big ole glass of hateraid ,,,, 

Brandon!!! From now on we will feed Bill CRAB! 

Gentlemen PSYCO's. Enough is enough. Others are allowed to have their opinions [Even the boating Board Moderator] and we should respect them. The only way they will know what the PSYCO's stand for is by coming to a meeting or just getting to know some of us. Apparently, for some, that will not happen. _So be it._ Lets go about our buisness without letting these people bother us. We're doing a good thing for P&S, which we all support, and the local fishing scene. These others cannot, in truth, claim the same achievements. Thats our goal so lets stick to it and have fun.
Bill.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Here's how we settle the issue:

The Virginia board isn't for any little cliques, whether "original P&S" or "PSYCOs". It is for reports from people who stand on Virginia's beaches or piers. No race, no age, no gender, no affiliation. It's about reports and nothing else. Damn it, if you fish the surf, this is where you talk about it.

And PSYCOs, you now have something you've never had before: your own spot. Conduct club business there, yell, argue, whatever. All I ask is undying loyalty to P&S, talking about P&S like it's a freaking cult, getting the logo tatooed on your arm, and posting reports back on the Virginia board. You know, the usual.  You guys are passionate and deserve your own spot. Now you've got it.

I assume this settles the issue.


----------

